# Mahindra 26xl power



## Andrewtouron (Mar 22, 2016)

I recently purchased a brand new Mahindra 26Xl max shuttle in Adkins TX. It have exactly 36 hours on it. Tonight while moving some dirt around, I noticed I was losing power. I tried to drive it back up to my shop, but it would not make it up my small hill, in H and 4th gear. I dropped it to L and it finally made it up the hill. I checked the air filter, cleaned out the Fuel Filter Element, and they both looked good. Any ideas of what the issue may be before I put it on the trailer and have to drive an hour back to Adkins TX? Thank you in advance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Andrewtouron,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I presume your tractor has a diesel engine? Did you purge the air out of the fuel filter after cleaning it? 

My neighbor has a Kubota Tractor that loses power every few months. He brings it over and with the engine running, I crack open the injection line connections at the injectors, one at a time. Let them squirt diesel (maybe a bit of air?) briefly and tighten back up. Do each one. I assume that there is a minor amount of air trapped at one of the injector connections that is purged by cracking them open. It's a simple process and it works every time on my neighbor's tractor. We never have figured out how the air gets into the system.


----------



## llbro (Mar 30, 2016)

I've got the same problem with a 3616. I'm thinking my issue is something clogging the fuel line from the tank to the filter. I've blown out that line and bled the air out of the lines and everything works as it should for a little while.
I'm gonna try draining the fuel tank and see if there's something in there that shouldn't be. I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Andrewtouron (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you for the ideas of what the problem may be. It ended up that the clutch just needed to be adjusted due to the tractor being broken in. Thankfully it was a quick and cheap fix. I got underneath it, back off the locking nut, adjusted the clutch rod, retightened the lock nut, and was back in business. Thanks again for the ideas of what it may of been.


----------



## llbro (Mar 30, 2016)

Ah,,I'm sorry, I thought losing power meant that the engine was slowing. In your case it just wasn't being tranmitted to the gears. In my case the engine slows and almost dies when you try to accelerate. And I've discovered theres something in the tank thats preventing fuel flow.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Losing power refers to the engine bogging down/losing power. Clutch slippage should be referred to exactly that - clutch slipping.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

36 hours seems awfully early to need a clutch adjustment already IMO.
Be careful your not riding the clutch.
I have 2000 hours on my shuttle tractor and haven't needed a clutch adjustment yet.
(still have a couple inches of free travel, around what it had when the tractor was new)


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

QUOTE (DK35vince): "36 hours seems awfully early to need a clutch adjustment already IMO. Be careful your not riding the clutch."

Loader work is hard on the clutch, but take care that you are not riding the clutch. It's a bad habit to get into.


----------



## Andrewtouron (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the help and info. So apparently when my father in law was using it moving dirt while I was at work, he was keeping it in high and "clutching" the power to pick up and move dirt. Quick adjustment and him no longer using it solved everything!!!


----------

